
Show HN: Pip-chill 0.1.7 - rbanffy
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pip-chill/0.1.7
======
fiatjaf
Haven't used yet, but this should be named the Python tool of the year.

`pip freeze` is broken, this is the solution.

I didn't even know it was possible to do this sort of thing with Python
packages.

\--

Also, you should add the description to the Show HN submission: "Like `pip
freeze` but lists only the packages that are not dependencies of installed
packages."

